# Buckeye Scooter Meet Portland Indiana Sept 4-5-6



## Flat Tire (Aug 26, 2014)

Buckeye Scooter meet is Sept 4-5-6.....bicycles too!  Portland Indiana at the Fairgrounds.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 26, 2014)

Swap too??? Me hopes!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 26, 2014)

Yup its a Swap Meet......Pretty sure Memory Lane sets up at this one, its on their website schedule.........I'll be there - cant wait!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2014)

Is this the same meet that they use to have in Bucyrus Ohio? That was always a good one.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 26, 2014)

*Portland*

Sweet I'll be there


----------



## JOEL (Aug 26, 2014)

All the usual suspects... I better get there early.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 26, 2014)

catfish said:


> Is this the same meet that they use to have in Bucyrus Ohio? That was always a good one.




I think its the Celina Oh meet moved to Portland.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 1, 2014)

Loading up the car this evening... Monark Holiday, Schwinn Panther III, Lots of smalls. Stopping to look at some wooden wheel bikes on the way up.


----------



## Krateness (Sep 3, 2014)

Planning on going tomorrow. Hoping it's anything like the Cushman meet in July because I've never been to this one. Hopefully more Stingray stuff there then there was at the July meet.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 5, 2014)

Krateness said:


> Planning on going tomorrow. Hoping it's anything like the Cushman meet in July because I've never been to this one. Hopefully more Stingray stuff there then there was at the July meet.




First time I went to a swap meet and didn't buy anything maybe 15 vendors glad it was only 80 miles away phew


----------

